# Anyone into carnivorous plants? Post your pics!



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I figured I would start a different plant thread, there's gotta be a few CP growers on here. Seeing that many CPs do great in the humid conditions of our tropical terrariums I think it would be interesting to see what people are keeping.

And secondly, if anyone here has any S. American tropical Drosera such as D. roraimae then please let me know!


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

I keep a few CPs

Here are some of what I have stashed in my photobucket

Utrics

'Jitka'









praetermissa









asplundii









Drosera

stolonifera macro

















intermedia









porrecta









ordensis x paradoxa









Pinguicula

'Enigma'









Sarracenia

x areolata









'Alucard'









'Reptilian Rose'









'Dana's Delight'









rosea x 'Royal Ruby' with a guest









Cephalotus










And these are not mine but some shots from Atlanta Botanical


























And I also happen to have a flask of D. roramae that I have been needing to crack for a while... May be a good time...


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I have a couple of pitcher plants photos but they have baby chameleons on them instead of frogs. I don't keep these inside of my viv's because of their large size. I am trying to grow venus flytraps in my vivs but as of now they are just seeds. I will take photos once they are established, or maybe progressive photos. Here's what i have:


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

VERY impressive! 
I love pitchers and sundews. I tried a few in the vivs and they just didn't get enough ventilation....rotted within a month or so. 
Asplundii!!! I love your collection. Are all of those yours?! I would love to see your collection sometime!
Atlanta Botanical Garden has some nice specimens also. I try to go whenever I get the chance.
Crystal


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome plants! The Nepenthes and chams are great! I just found out that there is a pretty large carnivorous plant nursery about an hour away from me, so I'll be heading up there soon for some sundews. I've found that pretty much all Nepenthes do well in terraria, sundews a little trickier..... Utricularia are some of the most underated epiphytes for the wetter tanks, with their orchid like flowers.


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

"I am trying to grow venus flytraps in my vivs but as of now they are just seeds."

Bad idea. They are not tropical plants, they are temperate, and the environment in our tanks are completely wrong for these plants in so many ways. They have to have a cold dormancy, and they thrive in full sun all day long. I have a plant that I planted outside a couple of years ago and I just seperated it out and got 15 plants from it. They will not survive in our tanks. Some tropical varieties may, but they still arent going to get enough light to be happy. 

Here are some of mine. I'm not a good photographer, but I do enjoy these plants. I have been growing them for much longer than I have been keeping frogs. I love CPs!! 
































































That last picture shows some wild sarracenia growing near my house


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

The S. flava growing near your house is cool, how wet is the soil there?

There is a giant, hidden bog on private property that I used to visit back in Maryland. The whole thing was covered in the biggest and reddest Drosera intermedia that I've ever seen. There were hundreds of thousands, many well over 3'' tall on stalks, definately the coolest CP sighting in the wild for me...........................I shoulda got some pics but now they are probably starting to go dormant.


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

CHuempfner said:


> Asplundii!!! I love your collection. Are all of those yours?! I would love to see your collection sometime!


Hey Crystal,

All but the last 3 are mine. I am thinning my collection down a little but it is still pretty monstrous (if you are really bored here is a link to my growlist: The epic that is - Terra Forums Carnivorous Plant Discussions)


I agree that VFTs are not going to do well in a tank. If you want to stick something in I would say a small Nep species or better still a Utricularia or even a Mexican Pinguicula (these look great mounted on a cork slab.)


----------



## DenZ0r (Oct 19, 2007)

[JOKE MODE] There is a section on dendroboard about carnivorous plants it is in the left site navigation menu and call "User CP" [/JOKE MODE]

sorry guys had to post this! Nice plants by the way!


----------



## tonying (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a Pinguicula weser in my 10 gal tank, it really thrives in there. So much, in fact, that it has outgrown the space I first allocated to it. I have noticed however, that it wants quite a bit of direct light. When a fern blocked it, it started to fade away quickly. 

Unfortunately I have no pics at the moment, I've left the tank in my girlfriend's care since I'm in Vietnam right now on a near 4-month long stay. I hope my viv makes it...


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

are there any small species of pitchers that i could put in a 36 gal bowfront?

and a little help with placement..........please(here is a link to my viv)
http://http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/33545-36-gal-bowfront-my-first.html

are they fine to have around frogs(azureus) ive heard they will eat them


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

In theory yes there are a few smaller Nepenthes species you could put in there. Best bet would be a ventricosa ot ventricosa x alata but there are others.

Placement may be tricky. You want some place that does not stay perpetually wet.

As for how they are with frogs, You should be fine. There are some larger Nep species or ones with highly modified peristomes that would be problematic for a frog but the basic ones should pose no threat. I have found Hyla versicolor happily hiding in pitchers of my Neps that I grow outside. And if you scroll through my photos in this thread you can see one hanging out in one of my other pitchers in my bog.


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

Some photos of my plants, all nepenthes.

Copelandii









Gymnamphora









Khasiana









Truncata

















Maxima









Distillatoria









Densiflora









Burkei









Veitchii









Talanguensis









Madagascarensis









Inermis

















Faizaliana









Dubia









Diatas









Albomarginata









Izumae









Fusca









Bicalcarata









Guess that's enough for now.


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

A few left out due to excess pictures:

Eustachya









Belii









Ampularia









Voguelii


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

N. ventrata











N. truncata highland











I used to have more but I don't have a nice humid growing area anymore so I've scaled the collection way back.


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

AlexF said:


> Bicalcarata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plant with fangs?....how big does this get its awesome!good for viv?


----------



## asplundii (Jul 15, 2008)

N. bical would not be a good viv plant unless your viv is really big. These guys get 2m across easy.


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

asplundii said:


> N. bical would not be a good viv plant unless your viv is really big. These guys get 2m across easy.


Asplundii is right, they get to be very large plants and the pitchers can be huge when the plant is mature. The pitcher can hold at least a liter of water.

Even though the plant gets to be very large, it takes forever to become big. They are very slow growing plants and they are not extremely easy to find. In the couple of years I've had this plant it has never given basal plants and I would never risk putting this plant in the viv.

Ventricosas also grow to be very big plants, and those grow very fast. If someone is interested in putting nepenthes in vivariums I would really recomend the smaller species like adnata, gracillis, belli, argentii, aristolochoides, and so on. Some of these small plants are not the easiest to find unfortunately.

I have a few vivs with nepenthes thriving nepenthes and I'm preparing a few plants to go into others. The few plants that have done well have been distillatoria and maxima (although it grows to a big plant) .


----------



## iridebmx (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah i figured it would get big ,but i am going to keep looking for a nice "nano" pitcher plant..........lol


----------



## doncoyote (Apr 20, 2005)

_H. neblinae_ flowering:










_U. humboldtii_:











_H. pulchella_:










My whole carn plant Flickrset is here (not all mine - quite a few pix from the old Black Jungle greenhouses).


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's a photo of N. argentii. The plant is in a 4" pot and each pitcher is about 1/2" tall. I've been cultivating this plant for over a year.


















And now a big one. This is a Rafflesiana 99 and it's the largest pitcher Ive gotten from this plant (or any of my other raffs) so far.










Male inflorecense of N. ventricosa. This plant is quite large, about 2 feet tall and 1 feet across.









and last Pinguicola agnetis. These plants thrive in my vivariums.


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

Few more pictures and species:

Unknown (to me)

















Adnata I'm preparing some of these plants for a vivarium, they are somewhat compact.

















Maxima tenata 









Sanguinea









Longuifolia









Reinwardtiana









Jamban

















Belli another of the very small nepenthes

















Aristolochoides


----------



## AlexF (Sep 26, 2007)

The unknown plant is Nepenthes Rowanae, another of the rare species.

I received two plants (one I purchased and a freebe) from the nursery in Australia through my brother in law. One of the plants died and the other is the one I pictured. I always thought that the small plant had been the expensive rare plant and the large one a hybrid.

I wrote the nursery this morning and just received the great news I was mistaken on the identity of the plants.


----------

